# Buy 1 Get 1 Free on Flips



## kirsten1985

https://www.thenaturalbabyresource.co.uk/cloth-nappies/Flip-Stay-Dry-Nappies

Buy one get one free offer on Flip trial packs!


----------



## kirsten1985

I don't even have enough money to get that! It's something like £17.95 with postage, if anyone wants to go half price and get one trial pack each I'm up for that! I'm sooo skint!


----------



## thelilbump

i was totally gonna post the same! Fancy splitting a zinnia?


----------



## kirsten1985

Yep! I love the zinnia colour! Do you want to get it and I'll paypal you or the other way round? I don't mind!


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh thats ace! Will wait to see if anyone else wants to halfsies before I buy some fluff to cheer me up :blush:


----------



## kirsten1985

Why do you need cheering up? :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

SIL and MIL's ;) need we say more?! :lol:


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl: Nope!


----------



## Twiglet

Didn't think so tehe! :) :lol:


----------



## Rachel_C

Twiglet said:


> SIL and MIL's ;) need we say more?! :lol:

Ugh!

I think I might need to try one... do you want to go halves? I don't mind which colour :)


----------



## thelilbump

kirsten1985 said:


> Yep! I love the zinnia colour! Do you want to get it and I'll paypal you or the other way round? I don't mind!

I'll do it if you like, am tempted to try out an econ one aswell :thumbup:

not got site open but wasn't there something like a stay dry or organic, which one you prefer?


----------



## thelilbump

:hugs: T!


----------



## kirsten1985

thelilbump said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> Yep! I love the zinnia colour! Do you want to get it and I'll paypal you or the other way round? I don't mind!
> 
> I'll do it if you like, am tempted to try out an econ one aswell :thumbup:
> 
> not got site open but wasn't there something like a stay dry or organic, which one you prefer?Click to expand...


I don't really mind TBH, I spent ages flicking back and forth between stay dry and organic, couldn't decide which I liked best! :lol:

So you choose, I honestly don't mind. I had a look at the econs, but I really am that skint! Lol!

:D


----------



## thelilbump

am undecided about econs but i'll have a nosey later (sposed to be doing work now :blush:) I'll let you know when i order, probs this evening x


----------



## kirsten1985

Ok :D


----------



## Twiglet

Rachel_C said:


> Twiglet said:
> 
> 
> SIL and MIL's ;) need we say more?! :lol:
> 
> Ugh!
> 
> I think I might need to try one... do you want to go halves? I don't mind which colour :)Click to expand...

Woo hoo! Yeah halfsies it is! I don't mind which colour either...will go browse them properly right now :D :flower:

Edit: I quite like either the ribbit or zinnia...think I prefer Ribbit but I'll leave it up to you :flower: 

I also dont mind between organic or stay dry. I dont have any organic yet so am leaning towards that but whatever your preference is my lovely.


----------



## Twiglet

I just remembered I got paid today too :happydance: and my catalogue is only £20 this month which leaves me with enough for a BB if my heart desires :rofl:


----------



## Rachel_C

Shall we try organic ribbits then? [that sounds really weird!]

Do you want to buy or shall I? I don't mind either way.


----------



## Twiglet

I can buy as I dont have paypal so would have to go town to transfer whereas I can just put them on my card on there...is that ok?! :) 

Organic ribbits does sound really weird tehe! Right I'll go order them now for us hun :hugs2:

Edit: All ordered. PM me your address and as I'm on holiday next week when they arrive I'll get my mum to send it off to you [getting them delivered to her] 

Well ladies I'm now officially cheered up...bought some babylegs too :rofl: Liam's not impressed but thats what he gets for letting people upset me :blush:


----------



## kirsten1985

:happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh Kirsten thanks for sharing this! :hugs2: :D you've cheered me right up :lol:


----------



## kirsten1985

:hugs: s'ok, lol, I've been wanting to try flips for ages! I loooove my BG AIOs, so have high hopes for these!


----------



## Twiglet

I nearly bought some of those too! :rofl: but I couldn't justify it so I didn't :blush: the money I've spent today is only the money I'd have spent on disposables so thats my justification. 

Liam said I promised I wouldn't get addicted! I reminded him what I actually said was I'd try not to get addicted by all the pretty patterns :lol:


----------



## Rachel_C

Twiglet said:


> I can buy as I dont have paypal so would have to go town to transfer whereas I can just put them on my card on there...is that ok?! :)
> 
> Organic ribbits does sound really weird tehe! Right I'll go order them now for us hun :hugs2:
> 
> Edit: All ordered. PM me your address and as I'm on holiday next week when they arrive I'll get my mum to send it off to you [getting them delivered to her]
> 
> Well ladies I'm now officially cheered up...bought some babylegs too :rofl: Liam's not impressed but thats what he gets for letting people upset me :blush:

Thanks! No need to hurry, it's probably best if they don't arrive for a while cos hubby is starting to wonder why the postman knows who I am(!)... he now smiles at me in the street (a big deal around here where everyone's miserable) and he also knows my married name and my maiden name cos he's delivered stuff to me so often under different names :blush: I'll PM you now.


----------



## Twiglet

:lol: I get them delivered to my mums so my OH doesn't know till I've already got them and washed them :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

lol...i am so super skint but i will find the money to get me some!! i've been dying to try them :) anyone know which are meant to be better.. organic or the other..i cant remember the name !!LOL


----------



## princessellie

i need someone to go halfsies on a zinnia with me, paul would actually kill me if i spent that much on a nappy when i can make them and have sooo much material cluttering up the house :blush:

x


----------



## thelilbump

organic or stay dry kirsten i can't decide??!

organic.....stay dry.....organic....stay dry....


----------



## thelilbump

too late :haha:

Kirsten we are now the proud owners of an organic flip, you did say moonbeam didn't you?? :tease:


----------



## anothersquish

I begged my mommy to buy me some....I am a bad bad girl!!


----------



## thelilbump

:thumbup: like your style :laugh2:


----------



## Twiglet

I want some pink ones now too! Been good and got my green unisex one incase the next is a boy but now I want a pink one!! :rofl: OH would quite literally run away with my card I think if I dared to buy it...might try Squish's style ;)


----------



## saraendepity

omg i love it Squish i'd try the same but i'm not speaking to my mum at the moment... :hissy: and i dont quite want them that much to make up with her!!! LOL just have to sell my body !LOL ...... wont get anything near enough for one tho !LOL


----------



## anothersquish

Sadly the begging my mother will only work once....though I will so be asking her for more pretty nappies for my birthday in May :)


----------



## Rachel_C

Twiglet said:


> I want some pink ones now too! Been good and got my green unisex one incase the next is a boy but now I want a pink one!! :rofl: OH would quite literally run away with my card I think if I dared to buy it...might try Squish's style ;)

That's EXACTLY why I was happy with green too, just in case we have a boy in future, I thought I should be good. But Leyla only has two nappies that are actually pink, I think she feels like it's all about the next baby rather than her... do you think it will psychologically scar her for life if I don't buy her a pink one? :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

:lol: I have 3 in pink...which are thankfully blueberry's so I can just use them as night time nappies and scar my boy for life if it turns out that way :rofl: 

I'm going to get rid of some of my white ones to make room for colourful ones. :blush: never knew I'd be like this with nappies :dohh:


----------



## kirsten1985

thelilbump said:


> too late :haha:
> 
> Kirsten we are now the proud owners of an organic flip, you did say moonbeam didn't you?? :tease:

:happydance: Yay I was leaning towards the organic! Sorry I wasn't on last night!

And even though you got zinnia, :haha: I would have been perfectly happy with moonbeam :rofl: Freya has a moonbeam BG anyway!

I have about half and half girly/unisex nappies, my idea is that if we have a boy next I get to buy some more boyish ones!!

I don't think blue looks bad on her though, she wears a lot of blue, but not the pale kind, looks better darker. :D


----------



## mommyof3co

They have this going on here too I was actually thinking of getting it just to try even though Hayden isn't in cloth haha he's in pull ups now. 

Ribbit is my favorite color of the BGs....granted I have no pink since I have only boys but out of the yellows, blues and greens ribbit is the best :D


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I love the ribbit too, I have two of them, it's such a nice colour! They have def picked the best three IMO to sell the flips in.

Yay can't wait to get mine!


----------



## mummy_mi

Oh they look cool! My bank manager is sobbing but they are a bargain so it's fine really, almost as if they were bring given away!! 

Two Zinnia on there way to me! Oh a question, I read somewhere that you should wash Zinnia's seperately as they might colour leak, did anyone else do this, or just shove them in with all their other nappies?

Oh and I couldnt see the biodegradable inserts on that website, but I have found them here, quite cheap I think, good for long days out or away! 

https://www.nappies-direct.com/acatalog/FLIP_by_Cotton_Babies_the_maker_of_Bum_Genius.html


----------



## saraendepity

i have a Zinnia V3 and i never washed it seperately ?? :shrug:


----------



## NattieLou

This is sooooo tempting. Money is tighter than tight right now though and probably will be till my maternity allowance comes in which will more than likely not be till next month. I've had about £1500 of expenses for my flippin husband sitting on my credit card for the last three months or so and now he tells me he might not be able to claim them back. WTF?! :growlmad: :cry: Trying not to get too stressed about it, but with LO due in less than 8 weeks..:shrug: I really wanted to get a flip video camera for the birth, which was a bit of an extravagance to begin with, but if we're going to be £1500 down, might now be completely out of the question. :nope:

Anyway, whatever happens, this baby needs nappies one way or another, so if anyone's interested in going halves to get a flip (would prefer ribbit, but moonbeam would be ok too) and/or an econobum, let me know.


----------



## kirsten1985

I have a few Zinnia AIOs, never washed them separately, they all go in together. :)


----------



## princessellie

i have green aio and i put it in wash with the rest, but that was preloved so maybe all the extra dye had already washed out?

x


----------



## Twiglet

Hmm, yeah I have a zinnia BG V3 and a clementine one and I've never washed them seperately to my white ones and the only thing thats ever happened to my BG's is I let my OH wash them once and he put his blue socks in which dyed some of my inserts for a while :lol: 

I still really want a zinnia! :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

twiglet, share a buy one get one free with me?

x


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: I really shouldn't as I bought an organic ribbit with Rach but :blush: I'll ask Liam later and see if he'll let us!


----------



## princessellie

hahaha come on girlie, work your magic, im not even gna tell paul hahaha

x


----------



## Twiglet

:lol: I have around 60 nappies so am reallyreally pushing my luck already with him! :rofl: I still have a cowprint from you to come [that he doesn't know about] and another blueberry :lol: :blush: I'll defo try...I think he owes me a tenner if I remember correctly :D


----------



## kirsten1985

princessellie said:


> i have green aio and i put it in wash with the rest, but that was preloved so maybe all the extra dye had already washed out?
> 
> x

All mine were new and I never noticed any extra dye, not even when washing at 60. They have always been washed together and with other white things, not had any probs. :shrug:


----------



## princessellie

Twiglet said:


> :lol: I have around 60 nappies so am reallyreally pushing my luck already with him! :rofl: I still have a cowprint from you to come [that he doesn't know about] and another blueberry :lol: :blush: I'll defo try...I think he owes me a tenner if I remember correctly :D

i promise to make sure a lot more love goes into your nappy if you go halfs on a zinnia with me :haha:

x


----------



## saraendepity

LOL


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: Okies I'll go halves and not tell Liam till it arrives! :rofl: 

One thing, I get my money on a wednesday and as we're meant to be going to Cornwall on Saturday I figure better save something :rofl: is it ok if I pay you / or I buy them on wednesday? :)


----------



## Twiglet

At this rate I have 4 new nappies he doesn't know about :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

haha worth a try innit, i put lots of love in my nappies anyway, apart from when theyre going wrong and im sat over the sewing machine going oh ffS, this f*****g NAPPY!!! ARGH!!! :hissy:

but that doesnt happy very often, normally i sit very calmly looking like a crafty goddess having no problems at all O:)

:haha:

x


----------



## princessellie

Twiglet said:


> :rofl: Okies I'll go halves and not tell Liam till it arrives! :rofl:
> 
> One thing, I get my money on a wednesday and as we're meant to be going to Cornwall on Saturday I figure better save something :rofl: is it ok if I pay you / or I buy them on wednesday? :)

thats fine babes, am in no rush :D

x


----------



## Twiglet

Well it made me chuckle ;)

Edit: Wicked, want me to buy them on wednesday? I do have access to the internet down there so will be able to :thumbup: 

Organic or stay dry just so I can put a reminder on my phone...[yep I am that bad :lol: ]


----------



## Rachel_C

Twiglet said:


> :rofl: Okies I'll go halves and not tell Liam till it arrives! :rofl:

I'm so glad you decided to get one cos I was on the verge of saying I would if you wouldn't... looking at the state of my overdraft, that wouldn't have been a clever idea!

Don't know if it's too late to amend the order, but could you add it to the other order so you only have to pay postage once?


----------



## Twiglet

:lol: I thought I might have been able to but :nope: as its already a completed transaction. 

I dont even look at my overdraft now...I save buying the food shopping, buying Caitlyn's VERY expensive milk etc till payday and then just have a rough estimate of whats left after bills...very naughty :blush:


----------



## princessellie

Twiglet said:


> Well it made me chuckle ;)
> 
> Edit: Wicked, want me to buy them on wednesday? I do have access to the internet down there so will be able to :thumbup:
> 
> Organic or stay dry just so I can put a reminder on my phone...[yep I am that bad :lol: ]

yeh thats fine hun, just let me know beforehand and i'll paypal the money over to you :D

i think i would prefer stay dry, i presume there is some fleece in there is there, i couldnt really find a good description of the difference between the two?? but saw that the organic was just cotton so would need big liner...actually, im not overly fussed cos i always use liners anyway :wacko:

confused myself now haha

x


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: well I have an organic one coming so am willing to get either :thumbup: yeah thats all good. I cant really find a description either :nope: but I always use liners cause I find it easier to clean that way :lol:

I'm gonna go shopping for one of those paw print nappies on your site on wednesday so you'll probably be getting the money pretty much straight back :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

ooh added bonus :rofl:

x


----------



## thelilbump

kirsten1985 said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> too late :haha:
> 
> Kirsten we are now the proud owners of an organic flip, you did say moonbeam didn't you?? :tease:
> 
> :happydance: Yay I was leaning towards the organic! Sorry I wasn't on last night!
> 
> And even though you got zinnia, :haha: I would have been perfectly happy with moonbeam :rofl: Freya has a moonbeam BG anyway!
> 
> I have about half and half girly/unisex nappies, my idea is that if we have a boy next I get to buy some more boyish ones!!
> 
> I don't think blue looks bad on her though, she wears a lot of blue, but not the pale kind, looks better darker. :DClick to expand...


:haha: you may be suprised :winkwink: i'll let you know when it arrives :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

P.S i never washed my zinnia seperatly and never had problems btw


----------



## mrsraggle

Is everyone getting stay dry or organic? I can't tell the difference!


----------



## thelilbump

i don't think there is much difference tbh apart from the obvious. we went organic :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3co

The organic is just a organic cotton trifold, so can be a little bulkier but shouldn't be much diff. The stay dry is microfiber I believe and already shaped and sewn together like an insert. But the stay dry will help keep them feeling more dry....it's like using the pockets vs the organic aio. The organic aio doesn't really pull away moisture the same way. I've heard great things about them both though. If it were me I'd get stay dry just because I have prefolds I can use the same way as the organic insert would


----------



## princessellie

ooh i think id deffo prefer stay dry then, although i have plenty of microfibre inserts and so shouldnt be getting anymore hahaha, but leyla gets bad nappy rash if her bum is left wet for any length of time

x


----------



## Twiglet

Stay dry it is then :thumbup: I have an organic one on its way so quite fancy trying a stay dry :wohoo:


----------



## princessellie

hehe you get the best of both worlds

x


----------



## Twiglet

Exactly :smug: and all through the gentle persuasions of you :haha:

Edit: and Liam still doesn't know :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

when i get some pennies i'll be getting the Organic ones....purely cos i think it'll be more absorbent..tho i might be wrong....i use fleece liners in everything at the moment anyhoo cos of lovely weaning pooes so that will keep her little booty dry :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

Is the cost in the first post for both packs? If so I wouldn't mind going halves with someone and trying them out???


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I think that's how much it costs for two stay dry packs inc postage, the organic ones are a couple of quid more. :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

Guess I just have to wait for a partner now then lol 
I'm buzzing after today, it went so well :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

:happydance: i'd pair up with you Bekki but i am so skint ATM so not allowed any new fluff ATM :cry:


----------



## princessellie

give me a few days and i might be up for buying a new one hehe

x


----------



## Twiglet

Right Ellie! I'll be ordering these first thing wednesday. I'm so excited!! Stay dry Zinnia was our decision yes? :D


----------



## Missy

Bekki, 
I'll go halves with you! I am skint too but too good an offer to turn down isn't it? :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

Hey Missy!

I've ordered the stay dry in Zinnia is that okay for you?

I'm still waiting for them to arrive and now the snows pelted down AGAIN I don't know when I'll be getting it!

I'll let you know when it gets here and I'll pm you to confirm if you want it still and sort payment and address etc x


----------



## Missy

Bekkiboo said:


> Hey Missy!
> 
> I've ordered the stay dry in Zinnia is that okay for you?
> 
> I'm still waiting for them to arrive and now the snows pelted down AGAIN I don't know when I'll be getting it!
> 
> I'll let you know when it gets here and I'll pm you to confirm if you want it still and sort payment and address etc x

Yayyy!! You're a fast mover! lol. Yes that's cool in zinnia :) If I like it I might go for the ribbit as well :winkwink: x


----------



## Bekkiboo

I figured it was doing me no good being stuck in the stock room gathering dust so thought I'd go ahead and order and keep one aside for when someone wants it :thumbup: 

x :hugs: x


----------



## Missy

Haha!! How kind and thoughtful of you..rescuing poor, sad nappies from their boredom and loneliness! :D


----------



## Bekkiboo

Ladies that have had their Flips delivered, were they delivered by Royal Mail???


----------



## Maffie

You girls are bad I ended up ordering ribbits and moonbeam and extra liners and disposable liners and then I noticed a good deal on fleece liners for my fuzzis. Think i might need to sell some of my little lambs and tot bots now :wacko:


----------



## littlestar

i got mine from babipur the postage was cheaper.

I've sold some nappies recently so had enough funds to get the organic set in moonbeam, 2 spare organic inserts and 2 packs or disposable inners as well.

i love the bg organics and reading some of the US reviews they seem to prefer the organic inners too. each to their own though i have pockets with both and i'm indifferent.

hurry up fluffy post !! :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Urgh i just bought some also :dohh:


----------



## Blob

So i have to buy those stay dry inserst too right?? :dohh:


----------



## littlestar

if you brought the trial packs they come with inserts, i brought a couple of extra so i can interchange easier and get several uses out of each wrap as intended.


----------



## Maffie

I got from babipur as well, pity they dont do free postage after spending so much :dohh:

Im thinking of using them instead of sposies on days out


----------



## Bekkiboo

Can you use other make inserts for the Flip??


----------



## Maffie

Bekkiboo said:


> Can you use other make inserts for the Flip??

Ive read the BG inserts fit im guessing others will fit.


----------



## Monkeh

Bekkiboo said:


> Ladies that have had their Flips delivered, were they delivered by Royal Mail???

No, parcelforce. :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

How many days after you ordered them did you get them hun??

I know it says 3-10 days but it said they had been dispatched on the 11th and unless it's been sent my snail mail I don't understand why it hasn't got here yet??

On the inventory thingy bob it says Shipping Carrier: More, no idea what that means!

I need my nappies!!!!!


----------



## Monkeh

Mine came after 3 days. I ordered them on the 8th and got them on the 11th. Also ordered more inserts on the 11th and got them yesterday.


----------



## Maffie

How many inserts did people order? I got 2 lots of nappies, 3 extra inserts and 3 packs of sposie inserts for easy days out hopefully. :thumbup:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh my, why do I have a bad feeling about this?? 

I really hope they haven't got lost :cry:

We had a big to do with Parcelforce just before Christmas, they had left a very expensive present for the boys with one of our neighbours and never left a note to say so. It's only by going online and tracking it that I realised they had delivered it to a neighbour! Only problem this time round is I don't have a tracking number to track them with so they could be anywhere and I'd be none the wiser!! 

I've sent an email to the site asking them to confirm who they used to ship the nappies and if they confirm Parcelforce I'm going to ring them and hope they can help me just with my Name, address etc. 

I've never had much luck with ordering things online but I still do it LOL.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Well I told you I didn't have much luck didn't I!!!

I just rang up Babame to check with them and she said there appears to be a problem with my order and it may have to be resent..... blummin great!!! :cry:

I don't know I order wraps that turn up in the wrong colour (although I kept them because Cassidy suits them) and now this!!

She's going to ring me back to confirm what's going on, but what I don't get is if there's been an issue why update my order status to shipped :dohh:

I must have THE worst luck in the world!


----------



## Rachel_C

I hope you get them soon! Just to cheer you up though, sometimes things getting lost can work in your favour. I ordered some clothes and they got lost in the post so I was refunded and ordered something else. That turned up a few days later just fine. Fast forward three weeks and the stuff I originally ordered turned up too... Okay it's naughty but I kept both lots :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

LOL well perhaps I'll get lucky but by the sounds of it they were never actually shipped to begin with! 

Still waiting on that phone call, it's been longer than 10 minutes! I must be the most impatient person in the world, when someone says 10 minutes I expect it to be 10 minutes LOL. x


----------



## Maffie

Its horrible when things get lost in post.... hope they sort your order soon. Iordered with babipur as they had the sposie inserts


----------



## Bekkiboo

Yeah I had a look on there after, I was gutted LOL and I'm still waiting on that callback :dohh:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Update: (and I had to ring them back in the end) The lady said that she has tried phoning Parcelforce and they have no record of the the goods being sent, ruddy marvellous!!!

She has been trying to chase them up and see if they can locate them or if there's been an error but she's having no luck getting through to a person and keeps getting automated messages.

She said if it's not resolved by the end of the day she will resend them tomorrow!

I know it's 'only' nappies but I'm so fed up of things going wrong whenever I order something, I now have 3 disposables left and not enough nappies in my possession not to worry about this! I really didn't want to buy anymore! 

Anymore disposables that is!

:growlmad:


----------



## Bekkiboo

THE WOMAN LIED and Pacelforce confirmed my fears..... I'm just destined to be treated like a mug and consistently get shat on!!


----------



## Maffie

Bekkiboo said:


> THE WOMAN LIED and Pacelforce confirmed my fears..... I'm just destined to be treated like a mug and consistently get shat on!!

:hugs: I think it sometimes feels like everything goes wrong when a few things happen one after the other.


----------



## littlestar

fill your pants.com is doing the microfibre flip on BOGOF with free delivery!!


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Bekki

Yea i just got mine from there ^^ :)


----------



## Rachel_C

littlestar said:


> fill your pants.com is doing the microfibre flip on BOGOF with free delivery!!

And it looks like you can order two different colours on the BOGOF... I said no more nappies, but I think I NEED just two more :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

Me too Rach as I want another Ribbit and I also want a moonbeam :rofl: am posting yours tomorrow so long as Caitlyn is well :cloud9:


----------



## lfernie

Twiglet said:


> Me too Rach as I want another Ribbit and I also want a moonbeam :rofl: am posting yours tomorrow so long as Caitlyn is well :cloud9:

I ordered moonbeam in the bogof if you fancy doing a swap for a ribbit?
x


----------



## Missy

Bekki,
Did your Flips arrive? And do you still want to split with me? :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

Hiya hun, there was a big cafuffle with the original ones I brought, had a major problem dealing with the company. 

I did get some others from Babipur but after all the nuisance with Baba Me I was just glad to get any LOL.
I'm going to order some from fill your pants though because of the option of 2 separate colours and also because they only take couple of days max to get here.

If you tell me what colour you want I will order them now! I want a ribbit one anyway! 

x


----------



## Mrs Muffin

littlestar said:


> fill your pants.com is doing the microfibre flip on BOGOF with free delivery!!

Thanks, I have just ordered my very first real nappies :happydance: I'm excited!!


----------



## Bluetomato

I have just ordered a ribbit and moonbeam flip from babipur, it says they've been dispatched today so hopefully they will get here tomorrow/Wednesday. I like fluffy post arriving through my door! :happydance:


----------



## Lu28

:happydance:


----------



## Missy

Bekkiboo said:


> Hiya hun, there was a big cafuffle with the original ones I brought, had a major problem dealing with the company.
> 
> I did get some others from Babipur but after all the nuisance with Baba Me I was just glad to get any LOL.
> I'm going to order some from fill your pants though because of the option of 2 separate colours and also because they only take couple of days max to get here.
> 
> If you tell me what colour you want I will order them now! I want a ribbit one anyway!
> 
> x

Are they good? I'd like a Zinnia please :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

The first time I used one it did leak but only the runny breast milk poop (and I hadn't pre-washed it *whoops*) but I've used it a couple of times since and the poop held :thumbup:

I'll send you my paypal addy when I've ordered them :hugs:


----------



## Missy

Yayyyy! Brilliant. Thanks :) xx


----------



## Bekkiboo

Hunny there has been a development, OH collared me trying to order the flips and wasn't too pleased about it so I've had to put spenditures on hold!

However all is most certainly not lost because if you make your way to the fluffy bum club thread there are a couple of lovely ladies in there waiting to go halves with you!

Sorry I couldn't do it though x


----------



## Missy

Oops! lol. I am still getting my many parcels past OH at the mo I think. Thanks for letting me know anyway. I'll check out the other thread.....or shall I just have two for myself? :winkwink:


----------



## Maffie

You can get different colours at babipur just send a note with your order (says in the ad on their site) They are great at helping there.


----------



## mummy_vic

I ordered my Flips yesterday afternoon from Babi Pur and they turned up this morning! Fantastic customer service, I also added a note to ask for 2 different colours.


----------



## waltzy

Got mine today! Fantastic!

Two Flipz and two free LL ones on the way. The collection has begun.


----------



## anothersquish

Got to love FYP, ordered more flips thurs and here they are! Got some Moonbeam organics this time....must not buy any more nappies.....*cough*


----------



## dippy dee

I am now the proud owner of 4 flips and i may need more to try haha, i got them from fyp and they took a couple of days to get here and wouldn't you know they all arrived on the days dh was at home so i had to hide the wrappers and eat the invoices lol x


----------



## anothersquish

Ive buried the wrappings in the bottom of the bin as I got the post this morning *whistles innocently* Im starting to doubt the wisdom of getting a different colour though, OH is more likely to notice than if Id stuck with just ribbit coloured ones....
Ive chucked them in the machine already though so should be able to just sneak them into the stash whilst hes running round like a headless chicken later....


----------



## Bekkiboo

I always hide the wrappers in places I know my OH won't go, but then once I do he suddenly decides he needs something from that particular place :dohh:

I may have to consider eating the invoices too Donna :thumbup:


----------



## Lu28

Squish, you'll be having DH's baby soon, you're immune!


----------



## thelilbump

does anyone else want to go halfs, i think i want another but not two :laugh2: I'll be ordering in a little bit so let me know!


----------



## littlestar

do it quick the offer should only be january if it's still on the sites you might get away with it.


----------



## thelilbump

Yea i checked it's still on, it is still tech January lol


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

It's still available today on babipur...am considering moving to resuable but want to try one out first! So if anyone fancies going halves with me?


----------



## Twiglet

Cheeks and Cherries are also offering them on BOGOF still :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> It's still available today on babipur...am considering moving to resuable but want to try one out first! So if anyone fancies going halves with me?

i will if u want? I never did it last night. If you let me know what you want i'll order this evening if you like?


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

thelilbump said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> It's still available today on babipur...am considering moving to resuable but want to try one out first! So if anyone fancies going halves with me?
> 
> i will if u want? I never did it last night. If you let me know what you want i'll order this evening if you like?Click to expand...

Sure thing :) Can paypal you once you've ordered. Either the blue or green, i know thats not the names lol but u know which i mean :) thanks :)


----------



## thelilbump

no probs,did u want organic or stay dry?


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Either, I'm clueless about reusable nappies. This will be my first one :) So you can chose


----------



## Jetters

Anyone else still waiting to go half??? We have to do it today!! :D I'm happy with any colour.


----------



## thelilbump

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Either, I'm clueless about reusable nappies. This will be my first one :) So you can chose

Ordered :thumbup: I went organic, it's a little bit more expensive but they're better, hope you don't mind :flower:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

thelilbump said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> Either, I'm clueless about reusable nappies. This will be my first one :) So you can chose
> 
> Ordered :thumbup: I went organic, it's a little bit more expensive but they're better, hope you don't mind :flower:Click to expand...

Nope that's fine :D 
Do you want to Pm me your paypal details and how much I owe you and I will try and figure out how to pay you! lol I am rubbish with paypal lol


----------



## Monkeh

I meant to buy more of these but I ended up with a WN, BB and itti instead. (not to mention the babyhawk) :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

And FYP's have extended it till 21st February :happydance:


----------



## littlestar

have you seen the flips facebook blog - they've released all the other colours now except butternut (my other fav)


----------



## Lu28

I saw that! Couldn't see them in a UK shop though and the covers look really expensive on the US site...


----------



## thelilbump

oooh wonder if they'll be coming over here. They can sometime stake a while.


----------

